# IR requirements rentals?



## RyanC (19 Jan 2021)

Howdy All.

I am planning on buying some rental property in the st-Jean area and I am curious about the option to try and focus on IR rentals.

Does anyone have a link on what the requirements for an IR rental are? The different rent requirements by area etc?

Has anyone here done something like this and have thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------

